# Question



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there anywhere on this site (I searched but couldn't find) or on another site that compares proper and improper structure?

I am a visual person and it's easier for me to understand if I have photos or diagrams. Was same when I was learning different different canine breed structures. I could read and read the standards but once I had illustrations it was like a light bulb went off over my head.

I have no intention of breeding, but I would like to be able to tell a really good Betta from a nice one.

Thank you.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Need to find and like my Facebook page.. 

https://www.facebook.com/BasementBettas

Been working 15 hr days and averaging 3 hours sleep a night so have not done many reviews lately. But I post there good and bad on fish currently offered for sale on AB. It is a place to start.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This is GREAT! Thank you so much. I must be the only person on earth not on Facebook. ;-)


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I do nothing on my personal side but keep up with family/friends and a few breeders. But the basement bettas.. post a lot there. Got 1400 likes so a few others hang out there too.. lol


----------

